# Question about soap molds



## Healinya (Jun 9, 2008)

I've made about five or six batches of soap so far - and I've learned that I just don't like the plastic milky way soap molds. I am wondering what the best kind of mold is. I'm looking for a long tub style - 4" width and 12-24" length. What kind (metal, plastic, wood) would be the best, how do you properly insulate it (I have only been pouring single bars before - don't know if the mass of the soap log affects the cooling/curing time) and also - a recommendation of where to aquire it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 9, 2008)

I make high quality soap molds, cutters, bevelers and other soap related tools.  Many of our members have bought from me.  Been making wood soap molds with tops for over 3 years now.















Click here;   www.togsoapmolds.etsy.com

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I recognize that last picture. That's my chicken enchalada casserole recipe.  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> I recognize that last picture. That's my chicken enchalada casserole recipe.  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:








Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## kwahlne (Jun 10, 2008)

Seriously, though, what is going on in that last picture?  It looks awesome!  I want to try something like that!


----------



## beadella (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Me again, just wondering something about that top mold that you showed.  Is each cavity just for one bar, or do they make a sort of mini-log that you need to cut a few times??  I read the description of it in your etsy store and couldn't quite figure it out.............

A newbie style explaination would be greatly appreciated.

thanx oodles,

Della    

PS~~refreshingly free (well almost) of yellow smiley faces!!


----------



## digit (Jun 10, 2008)

Paul - Is it the photo angle or are those square bars?   

Della - Pour the slab in dersired thickness, then slide the insert in. When you remove the soap, it is in individual bars. No cutting unless you want them smaller. 

Healinya - For round soap, I use a piece of PVC pipe I got at Lowes. You can find it at most any hardware store. I line mine with freezer paper, but many do not. Your preference.

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Healinya - For round soap, I use a piece of PVC pipe I got at Lowes. You can find it at most any hardware store. I line mine with freezer paper, but many do not. Your preference.


I was at OSH today and discovered 3" diameter ABS in 12" lengths. I bought one for a cute baby pipe mold. About $1.30 each, and $3.70 for the flexible rubber test cap, little more than $5 plus tax for the full set. And far better than a milk carton I might add...

I'm going to try petroleum jelly as a release agent next time I do round soap.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

beadella said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> Me again, just wondering something about that top mold that you showed.  Is each cavity just for one bar, or do they make a sort of mini-log that you need to cut a few times??  I read the description of it in your etsy store and couldn't quite figure it out.............
> 
> ...



Hi Della!  Yes, each cavity is a bar of soap.  They are rectangle, with a measurement of 2-1/2" wide, 3-1/2" long, and you can pour up to 2-1/2 inches thick.  With this slab mold, you can get beautiful swirls and perfect sized bars with no cutting! 8) 

Hi Digit!    It is the angle, here is a better shot;










My big 20 bar slab mold with dividers





These are 2 of my best selling molds.

Paul :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 10, 2008)

I have one of these molds.  Mine does 12 bars!!!  Don't know how I made it without it!!!  Pauls molds are the best in the world, I have done MP and CP in these molds.  No problems with either one!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I have one of these molds.  Mine does 12 bars!!!  Don't know how I made it without it!!!  Pauls molds are the best in the world, I have done MP and CP in these molds.  No problems with either one!!



OK, DFP, you know that flattery will get you....._*whatever you want baby!    *_

Paul


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 10, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> [quote="dragonfly princess":qevkgfg5]I have one of these molds.  Mine does 12 bars!!!  Don't know how I made it without it!!!  Pauls molds are the best in the world, I have done MP and CP in these molds.  No problems with either one!!



OK, DFP, you know that flattery will get you....._*whatever you want baby!    *_

Paul[/quote:qevkgfg5]

Oh yes, that is why I do it sweety!!!!


----------



## digit (Jun 11, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I have one of these molds.  Mine does 12 bars!!!  Don't know how I made it without it!!!  Pauls molds are the best in the world, I have done MP and CP in these molds.  No problems with either one!!



Me too, me too!!! Oh wait, mine does 9. Custom order. Yep, Paul IS the *bestest*!! Really works with you to meet your needs. His molds are fabulous.

Dragonfly - *LOVE *the avitar!!!    

Digit


----------



## Healinya (Jun 11, 2008)

..


----------



## digit (Jun 12, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Wow, those are really nice. I had been window shopping the "real" molds (not the $4 ones) for awhile now.. never noticed ones like you make.. They look perfect. I will definately be planning exactly what kind I want. Thanks so much for the responses.



You can't go wrong with Paul's molds. They are wonderful and less $$ than other wood molds I have seen. 

I love the 10" dual log/slab mold. Don't see it listed at the moment. You can make 1 or 2 - 2# logs or a slab. The beveler/planer dresses up the bars very nice. Warning - you will want more.   

Digit


----------



## Healinya (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I sure did take awhile making up my mind. But I did just buy one of your molds. I'm so excited. Thanks again


----------

